# ACS Processing timelines June 2016



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello All, 

I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 16-June-2016, any ideas when i would get my assessment, what is the current ACS assessment timeline?


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

zpat978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS skills assessment on 16-June-2016, any ideas when i would get my assessment, what is the current ACS assessment timeline?


I believe you might be getting in 1-2 days. I have submitted on 14th June and Received it on 27th June.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> I believe you might be getting in 1-2 days. I have submitted on 14th June and Received it on 27th June.


Thanks for the reply. what occupation code you applied as. mine is system administrator so not sure if i can go for state sponsorship after acs.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> I believe you might be getting in 1-2 days. I have submitted on 14th June and Received it on 27th June.


hello,

i also applied for ACS on 19june.

should i expect the response in next 7days?

current status stage 4 (in progress).

please confirm if you received your ACS response


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am in a big fix now , i was suggested to get acs done under 262113 Systems Administrator, now i see hardly any states are sponsoring this occupation. can anyone tell me what are my realistic chances of getting state sponsorship under this occupation? Can i change my nominated occupation after ACS is completed?


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

ACS Submitted: 19 June 2016
ACS+ Received: 27 June 2016

My recent observation is that, if all submitted documents fall in line with ACS guidelines, result comes out within 7 to 10 working days.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> hello,
> 
> i also applied for ACS on 19june.
> 
> ...


got ACS +VE on 29june


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Assistance required*



meraprvisa said:


> hello,
> 
> i also applied for ACS on 19june.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Need your help what all documents have you uploaded for ACS. I am also in the process of uploading the same however want to be doubly sure if i am not missing anything.

Thanks Bhavik..


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

I have applied for ACS on 29th June for Software Engineer. The status is showing as "With Assessor" from 6th July. Any one applied during the same timeline and got the result?


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

I have applied on July 1st and the status is in stage 4 since July 6th.


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

Bhavik812 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your help what all documents have you uploaded for ACS. I am also in the process of uploading the same however want to be doubly sure if i am not missing anything.
> 
> Thanks Bhavik..


 HiBhavik
Document Submitted are:
1) Birth Certificate
2) Passport
3) Consolidated Mark sheet
4)Degree Certificate
5)Employment Reference letters


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello All, 

I have submitted my ACS skills assessment for Software Engineer on 24th July'16, my application is at stage 2 since last 2 days. Any ideas when i would get my assessment, what is the current assessment timeline?


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

deepak12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS skills assessment for Software Engineer on 24th July'16, my application is at stage 2 since last 2 days. Any ideas when i would get my assessment, what is the current assessment timeline?


Is it RPL? if not then mostly you will get it with in 10-12 working days.


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Is it RPL? if not then mostly you will get it with in 10-12 working days.


Thanks Karthik. No, it is not RPL. Now application has moved to stage 4 & status is With Assessor.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

I've submitted my application on the 30th of July and it hasn't moved from Stage 2 yet. Hope it moves to Stage 4 soon. I'm very paranoid


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I've submitted my application on the 30th of July and it hasn't moved from Stage 2 yet. Hope it moves to Stage 4 soon. I'm very paranoid


Moved to Stage 4 a


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

I applied for ACS on 29th July, 2016. It moved to Stage 4 With Assessor on 3rd August 2016. How long does it precisely take to move to the last stage? Any ideas? Based on what I have read and observed, it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## mahendran81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello All, 
How to prepare employment reference letter. I have my experience letters which contains details except my role\type of work?


----------



## g_suresh (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, did you get any response. If Yes, could you please let me know the list of documents.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Moved to Stage 4 a


Hi Warren, 
Has your ACS application moved to Stage 5 yet?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> Hi Warren,
> Has your ACS application moved to Stage 5 yet?


I wish. it's still at Stage 4a


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I wish. it's still at Stage 4a


What is Stage 4a or 4b?
How long do you think it would take to get to Stage 5? We're on the same timelines.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I will be filling my ACS application next, Actually, I applied for ACS assessment and it turned-out positive but unfortunately the assessment got expired. Now I am trying to re do the assessment. 

Have following queries:
a) What are the typical timelines to hear from them in case of re-assessment?

b) There is no change in status in terms of documents, working in same company, however, passport number has been changed as renewed to a new passport. Will there be any issue?

Thanks


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

DeepsIn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I will be filling my ACS application next, Actually, I applied for ACS assessment and it turned-out positive but unfortunately the assessment got expired. Now I am trying to re do the assessment.
> 
> ...


Nowadays ACS is providing assessment results really fast. My assessment only took 9 days. I've submitted my application on 24 July and got result in my mailbox on 2 Aug. It is fair to assume that they will give you result in 7-12 days.

I don't think there will be any issue if you got your passport re-issued. New passport will have old passport no. along with family details in last page (Indian Passport). If you want you make single PDF of new passport & old passport and then upload it.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

deepak12 said:


> Nowadays ACS is providing assessment results really fast. My assessment only took 9 days. I've submitted my application on 24 July and got result in my mailbox on 2 Aug. It is fair to assume that they will give you result in 7-12 days.
> 
> I don't think there will be any issue if you got your passport re-issued. New passport will have old passport no. along with family details in last page (Indian Passport). If you want you make single PDF of new passport & old passport and then upload it.


Thanks Deepak for your response and suggesting a nice idea of single PDF with both the passport details, this should work.
I'll apply for ACS soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------

